# Amish quilt from thrift store!



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I went to the thrift shop a couple weeks ago - check out what I found! I picked up this hand quilted quilt. I came home, and just for fun googled the name and town of the maker from the label on the back. This is an authentic Amish quilt! I thought it might be because of the color/layout, but didn't know until i found her "find-a-grave" listing. Did a little more looking last night and found out some information about several of her family members. I'm going to look some more because it's just fun! I wonder how an Amish quilt made in Drakesville, Iowa ended up in Michigan!??! It's in perfect shape. And, I only paid a grand total of $4.49 for it! Pretty cool!





Here's her grave listing: http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=85393445


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, great find !!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

A lot of time and love goes into a quilt. Don't you know the person who made it is glad this quilt ended up in the hands of someone who treasures it. Just beautiful.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I give you $20 for it plus shipping


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

that is a lesson in how important . labeling your quilt is...


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is beautiful--great find!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Beautiful quilt. It probably was a gift to someone who lived in your area or moved to your area or maybe purchased at an Amish auction. However, it got there you got a great deal on a beautiful quilt.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful quilt... I would try to contact the family member and see if they would like the quit as a family heirloom. That is just my opinion I know you bought it but what a great feeling to know it is back with the original family.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I think there's a good chance that this lady has already made quilts for family members, or has family members who quilt as well. (daughters she may have taught, etc) 

Everything happens for a reason, and I think you should just enjoy and treasure your great find! Thank you Lord, for good gifts!


----------

